# Hemorrhoid artery ligation



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Jun 21, 2012)

What is the cpt code for Hemorrhoid artery ligation?  I had been using 46946 - DG-HAL(Doppler-guided hemorrhoidal artery ligation).  I see that it has been resequenced to 
to 46221. Is this the same procedure or not?
I need an answer asap, please...


----------



## syllingk (Jun 21, 2012)

From my coding companion:
Coding tips
Codes 46945 and 46946 are resquenced codes and will not display in numeric order. Selection of codes for hemorrhoid treatment depends on the site of the hemorrhoid (internal or external) and the nature of the surgical procedure (injection, destruction, incision, ligation, or excision). For incision of an external thrombosed hemorrhoid, see 46083; escision , see 46320. For hemorrhoidectomy by simple ligature , see 46221. Excision of external anal papilla or tag, single, is reported with 46220; multiple, see 46230. For external hemorrhoidectomy, 2 or more columns/groups, see 46250. For injection of a hemorrhoidal sclerosing agent see 46500. *Ligation of hemorrhoidal vascular bundle(s), including ultrasound guidance, is reported with Category III code 0249T. Do not report these codes with 0249T. *


----------



## MarylouT (Jun 21, 2012)

*mltamm*

I work for Colon & Rectal Surgeons. If you're speaking of rubber band ligation a.k.a. Barron ligation, 46221, it is done on internal hemorrhoids (455.2) not external, and performed in the doctor's office.


----------

